# Light Bowgun or Heavy Bowgun?



## RyanLBosley

Hello guys, I am new to blowgun hunting. Want to know about Light Bowgun or Heavy Bowgun. Which one is good & easy to use?


----------



## headhunter

When you say "Light" and "Heavy" do you mean the caliber/weight of the dart, or the actual weight of the tube?


----------



## Lobohunter

If actual weight of tube then let me chime in for lite nothing like carbon fiber longer guns are stiffer and easier to aim


----------

